# How are Grocery Prices Where You Live?



## Lon (Oct 27, 2016)

I just got back from shopping and I am sure glad that I am single and not shopping for a growing family. The price of some of the basics like bread, milk,eggs, seems high to me.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 27, 2016)

But, There's always a lot of useful items on sale.  Except candy!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 27, 2016)

I think the prices in our area are comparable to most other areas.  We have cut our grocery bill drastically since I have been eating/dieting as a Type II, & my wife needed to lower her cholesterol level.  We stopped buying anything processed, i.e. breads, pastas, canned goods, anything with added sugar, we only shop for what we will eat in the next few days to avoid spoilage.  We buy mostly fruits/vegetables & limited servings of chicken, turkey or pork, NO red meats.  We live close to the market & usually shop once sometimes twice a week.  We have reduced the packaging waste & need to recycle less.  Our contribution to help the environment a little.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 27, 2016)

It totally depends on the store. I work at a pet store so I get an employee discount. But even then I stock up on pet stuff at Walmart. I hate Wally World as a corporation but if I can get a ten pound box of dog biscuits for five bucks and change it's a bargain. People food and I like the selection at Shop Rite. Stop and Shop has everything but you pay more for it. I was in Aldi once or twice...good bargains but a depressing atmosphere.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 27, 2016)

Meat and fish are a tad expensive here, but most things aren't too bad.   We grow quite a few of our own vegetables and have good access to most other items.  We also help to raise our own livestock. Oh, and pork , in spite of its appearance,  IS classified as  red meat.

Unfortunately the socialist government in Scotland wants to punish everyone who enjoys a drink  by raising the price of alcohol, so I'm stockpiling it.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 27, 2016)

And Capt, They call pork as the "Other white meat" !  LOL


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 27, 2016)

Prices in generally seem pretty reasonable overall here. For some things like fresh salmon, I'll wait until there's a special even if it's a dollar or two a pound. There's lots of local fish, of course, but I really love salmon and there's not much point in eating the farmed stuff.

The price of avocados seems high now, between $1.49-1.69, so I'll buy them as a healthy treat, but I'd rather pay half that price. We have quite a few good local bakeries who sell their bread at the food stores, but it's $5+ a loaf. It's well made and healthy stuff, but that's a price point I can't seem to jump over.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 27, 2016)

Grocery prices in this part of the country are, and have been fairly stable and reasonable.  A couple of years ago, the price of eggs was very high...$2 a dozen, but that was due to some illness at the poultry farms that caused the owners to get rid of much of their flocks.  Now, eggs are as low as 60 cents a dozen.  Bread, milk, and most of the "staples" have remained quite steady.  Beef and pork prices are about where they've been for years, and we see a lot of fish, shrimp, etc. at the stores...much of it seems to be coming from the Far East or fish farms (mostly Tilapia, which, IMO, meets minimum requirements).


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 27, 2016)

Pork never spikes my BS. A 4 oz serving of pork has 95 g of cholesterol, turkey has 92 g, chicken has 98, beef has over 180.  Pork has 200 calories in a 4 oz serving, turkey has < 180, chicken about the same, beef has almost 300.  Pork is classified as a white meat on some lists I've seen.  It's like what group do avocados & tomatoes belong in.  Some say fruit others say vegetable.  Avocados don't seem to spike my BS, tomatoes do.  Really depends in the individual.  I've had to eliminate red meats because of my issues with digestion.  Pork is great in stir fry, beef isn't, chicken is, turkey not so.  Again individual tastes & tolerances.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 27, 2016)

I suggest that none of you go to the Ocean View Market or the Malama Market in Ocean View Hawaii.  It is not for the faint of heart.  Quart of Meadow Gold Milk?  $2.95.  Box of Little Debbie Nutty Bars?  $6  Dozen eggs?  $4 to $6

After a while you get used to it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2016)

The prices on a lot of groceries are going higher all the time and the packages are getting smaller.  We try to buy stuff when it's on sale, just brought home some nice big snow crab legs that were only $5.99.  We buy a lot of stuff from Costco, and freeze it if needed too.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 27, 2016)

Ours are crazy high here.    Cannot imagine trying to feed a family nowadays.   Can you imagine having 2-3 growing boys and feeding them!?!?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't count cholesterol, calories etc...  I just try to eat a reasonable, balanced diet.  I love pork - especially since we have started rearing our own.
This year it was 'Berkshire' pigs - one of the oldest English breeds.  They are fairly lean and very tasty.  The cost is more than going to buy commercial pork in the supermarket, but the quality more than compensates.  In a similar way,  grow vegetables can be hard work, but the taste make it worthwhile.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 28, 2016)

Falcon said:


> And Capt, They call pork as the "Other white meat" !  LOL



Yea, but only the pork industry call it the other white meat.  I remember when they did that in the 90's.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 28, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> Prices in generally seem pretty reasonable overall here. For some things like fresh salmon, I'll wait until there's a special even if it's a dollar or two a pound. There's lots of local fish, of course, but I really love salmon and there's not much point in eating the farmed stuff.
> 
> The price of avocados seems high now, between $1.49-1.69, so I'll buy them as a healthy treat, but I'd rather pay half that price. We have quite a few good local bakeries who sell their bread at the food stores, but it's $5+ a loaf. It's well made and healthy stuff, but that's a price point I can't seem to jump over.



Ever try a bread machine?  I make one with whole grain flour and 5 different types of seeds.  Great as toast but too heavy for sandwiches.  Husband eats two thick slices with Marmite every morning.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 28, 2016)

Due to our location we are limited in our choices.  We have one big chain supermarket and a smaller one (too expensive, poor quality).  I do keep an eye out for sales but if I want something I buy it regardless. I couldn't even tell you the price of things like bananas or mushrooms for example because I'm going to buy them whatever the price.  Many of our fruit and veg are a reasonable price IMO.  In fact, when we shop with my sister in Michigan I find many of their fruit and veg are very expensive compared to here. 

At home we rarely eat meat unless we have guests.

I have friends who are on a low income and have two kids.  They go once a month on the ferry to the city (20 min trip) and stock up at Aldi and Lidl.  Many people who live here with families do the same.  Ferry tickets aren't cheap but savings are worth the trip.  I did it years ago but can't be bothered now.  Even with our 'elderly' ferry card the tickets for the car on the ferry are £13 return.  £16 without the discount.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 28, 2016)

It certainly adds to the cost when you have to travel to the larger stores.  We generally drive the 14 miles to town every two weeks to do the main shop.  We can get a free bus once a week from near our house  25 miles to a larger town with more shops, but traveling by bus isn't so good when you have to carry a lot.  There is a regular bus service to the nearest small town with a selection of independent shops. I do the top-up shopping there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 28, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> It certainly adds to the cost when you have to travel to the larger stores.  We generally drive the 14 miles to town every two weeks to do the main shop.  We can get a free bus once a week from near our house  25 miles to a larger town with more shops, but traveling by bus isn't so good when you have to carry a lot.  There is a regular bus service to the nearest small town with a selection of independent shops. I do the top-up shopping there.



Our town is 10 miles away and I do a big shopping once a week.  The (free) bus comes past our house every hour and before the gym in town closed for refurbishment I would take the bus and would do a top up shopping after the gym.  Closest small shop for top up groceries is 5 miles away.


----------

